# Anfänger-Tutorial Java + Eclipse



## _root (6. Apr 2006)

hi gibts ein Anfängertutorial das mittels eclipse die grundkapitel durchackert...

ich hab mir letztens javascript für kinder mittels JUDO angetan ,, war eigentlich recht einfach, aber wenn ich jetzt mit eclipse sample codes aus dem normalen java tutor zusammenkopiere entsteht meistens ein fehler beim compilieren... entwederstell ich die grundeinstellungen komplett falsch ein bei dem erstellen neuer dateien oder ich verstehe grundlegende zusammenhänge nicht (wahrscheinlich beides) von daher wäre es nett wenn mir jemand ein Anfängertutor das eclipse benutzt(so blöds klingt auch noch das compilieren erklärt).

Danke im voraus


----------



## VaBene (6. Apr 2006)

Also ich hab mal kurz ein bisschen gegoogelt und ein paar mehr oder weniger gute Tutorials zu Eclipse gefunden... beim kurzen drüberfliegen würde ich sagen das folgende gar nicht schlecht sind.
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-eclipse.htm
http://www.del-net.com/download/Eclipse30Einfuehrung.pdf
Allerdings hab ich keines gefunden das gleichzeitig auch noch wirklich viel für den Einstieg in Java bringt...
Als kleiner Tipp: wenn du Code von Java Tutor holst, dann kopier dir nicht den kompletten Quelltext in deine Klassen sondern nur den Klassenrumpf, sonst entstehen schon Fehler dadurch dass deine Klassen anders heissen als in deinem Quelltext und dadurch dass deine Paketstruktur anders sein wird, die wird aber automatisch von Eclipse im Quelltext angelegt.

Also nur den Bereich [...] einfügen


```
public class myClass{
  [...]
}
```
Danach werden dir noch gewisse imports fehlen, wenn du den Quelltext aber reinkopiert hast brauchst du nur Strg+Shift+O drücken und die iomports werden im Quelltext aufgenommen, eventuell musst du noch den passenden auswählen.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht allzuviel Fachchinesisch für einen Einsteiger



			
				_root hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi gibts ein Anfängertutorial das mittels eclipse die grundkapitel durchackert...
> 
> ich hab mir letztens javascript für kinder mittels JUDO angetan ,, war eigentlich recht einfach, aber wenn ich jetzt mit eclipse sample codes aus dem normalen java tutor zusammenkopiere entsteht meistens ein fehler beim compilieren... entwederstell ich die grundeinstellungen komplett falsch ein bei dem erstellen neuer dateien oder ich verstehe grundlegende zusammenhänge nicht (wahrscheinlich beides) von daher wäre es nett wenn mir jemand ein Anfängertutor das eclipse benutzt(so blöds klingt auch noch das compilieren erklärt).
> 
> Danke im voraus


----------



## byte (6. Apr 2006)

Nicht Eclipse sollte das erste sein, was Du lernst, sondern Java! Dafür reicht erstmal ein einfacher Texteditor und die Eingabeaufforderung. Wenn Du die Basics verstanden hast, dann kannst auf Eclipse umsteigen. Dann verstehst Du auch besser, wofür diese ganzen Knöpfe überhaupt gut sind.


----------



## Acha (6. Apr 2006)

Ansonsten, wie wäre es mit der JavaInsel? Dort wird doch als Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse benutzt!

MFG

Acha


----------



## Java-Rookie (6. Apr 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_00_v_000.htm#Xxx999085

jo das hilft mir auch immer über die runden...


----------

